# Crushing Hammer



## pete (Sep 20, 2003)

This may be the stuff a new thread is made from... i'll leave that to the moderators... anyway...

we do Crushing Hammer as a fully extended technique, based on the "old" Parker tech Rising Elbow.  It is done with a right C-Step to disturb the attackers knee, keeping the toes pointing forward and maintaining a horse stance while the right elbow goes straight up to chin, left hammer to solar plex.  that sends him down on his back, and the legs come up, etc, etc, etc.

there is no heel palm in this rendition of the technique.

i did discuss the an alternate version of the technique with Ms. Tanaka at the IKCs last month, where a 7-step is used, rather than a C-Step, which puts you into a forward bow to deliver the downing strikes...is that the heel palm? 

to me it looks like you sacrifice your root in exchange for more power.  in a forward bow, your forward foot is at about 2:00 and the side of your knee is put in a position where it can buckle back upon the weight of the falling attacker, while supporting the majority of your own weight and forward momentum.  

when the horse stance is maintained and the right foot is pointed forward, the weight of the attacker can be supported by the front of a bended knee.

comments?


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 20, 2003)

*<<MOD NOTE: New Thread Split from Begging Hands Thread>> *

-Michael Billings
*Kenpo Moderator*


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 20, 2003)

Let's start another thread on Crushing Hammer, as I do it a little different from you Robert. It is more of the torquing heel palm, but to the left floating rib, since the elbow stretched them back. Ya wanna start another thread? I love the extension on this, especially the takedown, I have seen a similar one in Silat.

-MB


----------



## pete (Sep 22, 2003)

michael, 

is yours more or less similar to how the technique is done in my school (c-step, horse stance, rising elbow/hammer), or that of Ms. Tanaka (7-step, forward bow)...  or is there another variation?

i didn't explore the technique after the takedown (extension?) with Ms. Tanaka, but wouldn't mind trading notes with you after some discussion relating to the initial positioning.

thanks,
pete.


----------

